# Replacing Motor on Fisher Electric Plow



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

How long does the motor generaly last? I bought my plow in '96 and have had zero problems with it. It is slower than when new but still fast. I change the fluid every year and run synthetic fluid in it, Mobile 1.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I get about 3 years out of a motor. They are rebuild-able, by most
automotive alternator starter shops. If your plow is slowing down the top bushing in the cap is likely worn. They tend to wear off center, which cocks the armature a little, causing drag. I only get about 2 seasons out of a top bushing. Also the fiber washers that the armature spins on wear and this will cause the motor to drag. Another thing that can happen with time if yours only has the single positive post on the motor is corrosion will built up between the base of the motor and the reservoir, the ground strap goes to the reservoir, so you get a bad ground and the motor can't develop it's full HP, and it can get bad enough that the motor won't work at all!
When my last one got really slow, I bought a new motor from Fisher, the price was quite reasonable, and rebuilt the old one which I kept as a spare. They're not hard to change

Bill


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks. I will price out a new one.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Just bought one $119 at T&T Truck Equipment in Latham, NY. When I took the old one off I found one of the brushes had worn and fallen out of the spring holder.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Joey D

The price quoted seems right, but I'm in CDN $ 185, don't forget to look for a rebuilder. about $50 CDN then you have a spare worth Megabucks at 3 am Sunday morning on storm of the century!!

Bill


----------

